# hilti cordless screrw gun



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone used these. Would you recommend them if you have.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

If I remember correctly, there are several guys on here that use them, and they've given good reviews for it.


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Buy it, you won't regret it.
If you haven't used a collated gun in the past, don't worry, once you get past the learning curve, you will love it.

BUY IT!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just done a search of hilti guns and I guess I missed these posts. 
I have the option of buying new for around 375.00 or you can fleet (rent) for around 20.00 a month. I'm a fan of owning your tools compared to renting
I have always used quickdrive just getting sick of their high price screws. Hilti rep says I will get 2 hours of constant screwing per battery and that a battery will charge in 25 minutes sounded too good to be true but some of the other posts seem to confirm that.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

From what I've seen on here, most of the guys that use the auto-feeds, say these are the best


----------



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

auto feeds are great just need to find collated screws at a good price.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> Has anyone used these. Would you recommend them if you have.


Yes and yes.

Is that the 18v or 22v?


----------



## grid ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

*new gun*

Hilti in Tulsa has the gun for 220 dollars right now, seen them y:thumbup:esterday


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

grid ninja said:


> Hilti in Tulsa has the gun for 220 dollars right now, seen them y:thumbup:esterday


Now I'm gonna call MY Hilti store and see if there's a promotion, or if the price has finally come down:thumbsup:


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Good thing I'm no longer a hanger...


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

I dont do much hanging, But the little bit I do I love the gun.. I bought 1. And the Hilti guy called and he was haveing a promo. $240 with self feed mag. So I bought one more.. Great deal


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I called the local hilti dealer today for a price on one, after he looked it up he asked if i was sitting down, $580 holy  I think I'll stick with a corded gun $135 with a 50' cord and $110 for the mag


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I called the local hilti dealer today for a price on one, after he looked it up he asked if i was sitting down, $580 holy  I think I'll stick with a corded gun $135 with a 50' cord and $110 for the mag


you want me to mail you one there 240 down here.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Here is another example of Hiltis outstanding customer service. Last month I'm hanging a house and the HO is helping to hang some ceiling sheets with one of his buddies on the weekend. So I lend them my Hilti gun and they end up dropping it a full story and a half off some scaffold. I check it out and it still drives screws but vibrates. A little miffed I tell the HO he's paying for the repair. So I call Hilti and tell them about the problem. 1 minute latter they've emailed me the packing slip and the phone number of the courrier. It's shipped on their dime. Next day they call me and say all that's wrong with it is a slightly bent bit. On my doorstep the very next day, working 100%, no charge.

Great tool, great service!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I hope Hilti is watching this site. If you come in out of the shadows.:yes:


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

If they are watching, please oh please for the hundredth time - offer a matching cordless router! Don't you know that we don't just hang sheets, but have to make all kinds of cutouts in it as well!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

what's a screrw gun???:blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> what's a screrw gun???:blink:


That's the sound a dewalt makes every time you sink a screw:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tapers hate that when you guys miss a screrw


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Tapers hate that when you guys miss a screrw


flipped screws...:furious::furious:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I just ordered a cordless hilti. $299.00 that includes no attachment for collated screws.
By ordering 40,000 1 5/8 screws $586.00 I receive a free attachment for collated screws plus 5 bits. 
I was on the fence till I figured out if I ordered 40,000 screws for my corded gun I would spend 960 on just screws.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I just ordered a cordless hilti. $299.00 that includes no attachment for collated screws.
> By ordering 40,000 1 5/8 screws $586.00 I receive a free attachment for collated screws plus 5 bits.
> I was on the fence till I figured out if I ordered 40,000 screws for my corded gun I would spend 960 on just screws.


???

Is that strip screws? I pay $36 / box of 8000 screws (loose), that's only $180


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

The screws he sold me are the collated screws just like in the first picture on this thread. They come in packages of 1,000 for $19.24 or $586 for 40,000 plus the free collated head attachment.
Yes loose screws are much cheaper I just keep telling myself I make up for the price in time. Plus no more metal slivers in hands or mouth.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

On Hilti collated 1 1/4" screws anything under 10$ per 1K screws is a good deal. It's worth buying a years worh at a time and finding somewhere to store them. Talk to your sales rep about getting a better rate . Seems like once you spend over a certain amount in a given period you can qualify for better pricing.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> The screws he sold me are the collated screws just like in the first picture on this thread. They come in packages of 1,000 for $19.24 or $586 for 40,000 plus the free collated head attachment.
> Yes loose screws are much cheaper I just keep telling myself I make up for the price in time. Plus no more metal slivers in hands or mouth.


Yeah, I've given the collated notion some thought, but I can't seem to make the numbers work (in favor of buying a strip feed) 

I DO have a suggestion for keeping metal slivers out of your mouth....don't put screws in your mouth, ya bonehead!:jester:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Yeah, I've given the collated notion some thought, but I can't seem to make the numbers work (in favor of buying a strip feed)
> 
> I DO have a suggestion for keeping metal slivers out of your mouth....don't put screws in your mouth, ya bonehead!:jester:


I'll keep that tip in mind.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I'll keep that tip in mind.


I've never understood how guys can do that. I've tried putting a few nails in my mouth, and remembered I put them there 4 sheets later. I do the same thing with my mechanical pencil (put numbers in a notepad when there's a lot of them)...all of a sudden I realize I have this pencil in my mouth and have to think back to how long it's been in there:laughing:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

You blokes have got me curious. I have been using makita collated guns for years. But now I am interested to see what all the rave is about with the Hilti (you know the old grass being greener thing) So I contacted the local Hilti rep and he is getting a demo one in for me to try. I will let you know opinion.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> That's the sound a dewalt makes every time you sink a screw:whistling2:


 Dontcha just wanna slap an amatuer screw runner who makes that sound?  We use Dewalt corded and cordless...if it makes any other sound than "doomp" I start gritting my teeth...


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> Dontcha just wanna slap an amatuer screw runner who makes that sound?  We use Dewalt corded and cordless...if it makes any other sound than "doomp" I start gritting my teeth...


My Milwaukee makes a plump thump sort of sound, and when I've let people borrow it and I hear Graaaarrrrwwwwaaarrrhhhhhh I have to stop what I'm doing and listen....maybe even say a little prayer for my baby. 

You can break a Dewalt in to not grind, but I haven't met many who do it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

evolve991 said:


> Dontcha just wanna slap an amatuer screw runner who makes that sound?  We use Dewalt corded and cordless...if it makes any other sound than "doomp" I start gritting my teeth...


Glad you like the Doormp sound, if not, us tapers would hear a whoosh tic whoosh tic whoosh tic sound instead of just a whoosh:whistling2:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

whats the status with these, I'm trying to buy one


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gazman said:


> You blokes have got me curious. I have been using makita collated guns for years. But now I am interested to see what all the rave is about with the Hilti (you know the old grass being greener thing) So I contacted the local Hilti rep and he is getting a demo one in for me to try. I will let you know opinion.


 Well i called my hilti rep and told him I would take a cordless gun. My wife over heard my conversation and reminded me of all the tools in my basement I just had to have and realized they are junk. And now they sit in my basement taking up space.
Anyway I called hilti rep and told him I wanted to use the gun for a couple days before I purchased one. 
He dropped it off wed. I used the gun for about 1 hour and went back to my corded quickdrive. The gun was ok but I still prefer my quickdrive lots more rpm's and just a much quicker and easier gun to use.:thumbsup:
If I was willing to give up my quickdrive and go cordless the hilti is the best cordless gun I have used.But it cannot compete with a corded collated gun.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Just checked the Hilti US site. The model available to you guys is the SD4500 18volt. In the UK we get the SD5000 22volt version, so faster spin and a bit more guts too.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

TonyM said:


> Just checked the Hilti US site. The model available to you guys is the SD4500 18volt. In the UK we get the SD5000 22volt version, so faster spin and a bit more guts too.


You Brits get all the good stuff. I mean seriously.....why can't WE have mushy peas?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well the local Hilti rep arrived on site the other day with a screw gun.
It was the 22volt model, and I must say I was impressed. The clutch is alot smoother than the Makita and the 5000 Rpm is very nice. Now the down side. The gun, 2 batteries, charger, and case, $1,220.00. At he moment with work not being as busy as it has been and the fact that my Makitas are still going strong I had to pass. But who knows down the track I could be in the market for one.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> You Brits get all the good stuff. I mean seriously.....why can't WE have mushy peas?


You can.
http://britishfood.about.com/od/tzrecipes/r/Traditional-Mushy-Peas-Recipe.htm
:thumbup:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

gazman said:


> Well the local Hilti rep arrived on site the other day with a screw gun.
> It was the 22volt model, and I must say I was impressed. The clutch is alot smoother than the Makita and the 5000 Rpm is very nice. Now the down side. The gun, 2 batteries, charger, and case, $1,220.00. At he moment with work not being as busy as it has been and the fact that my Makitas are still going strong I had to pass. But who knows down the track I could be in the market for one.


I'm not sure what that equates to in pounds, but they are just short of £500 here with the collated attachment.

Edit. Just done the calc. Thats £786


----------

